# Newbie



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

I currently Have a 1 year old RbP, and 3 pleco's in the tank with him... i have recently been reading a few posts about breeding also and was just wondering if i add a female if the 40 Gal tank would be a good enough environment for them to mate??? i have a 10 Gal tank to use also if it was needed.....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Try a 50 breeder..


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Do you have a place where you are sure to get a female?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah the LocalPet store usually has them in.... i'd prolly need to call ahead... im not too sure on the measurment's of my tank... its the Basic Rectangle....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Yeah the LocalPet store usually has them in.... i'd prolly need to call ahead... im not too sure on the measurment's of my tank... its the Basic Rectangle....


 When breeding I heard you have to have a big tank


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah but the 40 looks like alot of space for my 1 RBP so i think 2 might Succesfully spawn in it.... i dunno looking for some answer's... if anyone had bread b4 please help out....


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

do u realize u cant tell if a P is a male or female??//


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

1waypiranha said:


> do u realize u cant tell if a P is a male or female??//


 yes lol.. Only way you can tell is when they pre spawn and some behavior signs point towards their sex


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah thats why the way look at it... if its another male whatev ill have a new fish in the tank..... just seing if it'd work....


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

kool


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Alright Wicked thanks for the info all...


----------

